
SMJSON: a homoiconic and “self evaluating” format of JSON - pplonski86
https://github.com/udexon/SMMP/blob/master/SMJSON.md
======
FavouriteColour
This appears to be two things:

\- Overcomplicated both in design and implementation

\- Not especially interesting or novel

Unless I'm missing something?

